
Performance Improvements Using Micro-Optimizations - blacksqr
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:X4--heIH2R8J:ftp://ftp.tcl.tk/pub/incoming/p15/RichardHipp/microoptimization/paper.html+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
======
cmacleod4
That is seriously impressive.

